#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Remove text line after a table OR overlap header/page

## Banaticus

I have a multipage table, like 100+ pages.  Why not do it in Excel?  Better widow/orphan control and because Excel is lousy at inserting/deleting rows in between rows that have some merged cells and because Excel is crap at putting good headers in (honestly, I understand having the header split into three parts by default, but what if I want a page spanning header?).

So, I copied the table headers into the page header, but now there's a space between the top table and the rest of the page.  I want to remove that space, to make it look like the header is actually part of the tables on each page.  Or, move the page up so that each page "overlaps" the blank white empty bottom part of the header.

Is there some sort of Word CSS element that I can use to set a negative padding element for the header or something?

----------


## teylyn

Hi,

you can set a Word table to repeat the first row as headers on each consecutive page. to do this, place the cursor in the table header, then click Table - Table properties and on the Row tab select "Repeat as header row at the top of each page". 

If you need to adjust the top margin but don't want to muck up the rest of your document, insert a section break before the table  and format the top page margin of that section to suit.

HTH

----------


## Banaticus

What if I want the first three rows in the header, though?

----------


## teylyn

ha! you'll have to trick Word thus:

create a table
make the first line the header that repeats on each page
make the leftmost column a dummy blank column with very little width
*after that* split the top cell of the second column to be 1 column, 2 rows
repeat for the other columns
then split the top cell fo the second column again to be 1 column, 2 rows
repeat for the other columns

now your table header should have three rows that will be repeated at the top of each page. Format the right hand border of the dummy column to be white or none. I have attached an example, where I have formatted the right hand border to be light gray. Make it white and it'll be invisible.

I had to zip the attachment since this forum allows a max size of 10.0 KB only for Word files, which is easily exceeded!!

HTH

----------

